# Are there tunnels on the canadian from Vancouver to Toronto?



## Cannat (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, could someone please tell me if there are many tunnels on the Canadian ViaRail train from Vancouver to Toronto?

i will be travelling with someone who has claustrophobia and anxiety and i would like to know if the tunnels are long and dark or if it may be something they can handle with torches and other stress minimizers that i can think of. Thank you so much, i greatly appreciate your help


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Nov 19, 2012)

There are lots of tunnels. The train goes through some of the most scenic mountainous terrain in North America, and "through" is literal in some cases.

As for being claustrophobic, I don't know much about the phobia. But the train car is the same size it was before the train entered the tunnel. Is it enough to close one's eyes and pretend that you're on a train not in a tunnel?


----------



## PerRock (Nov 19, 2012)

While I'm pretty certain there are tunnels along the route (you do have to pass thru the rocky mountains) When the train goes thru the tunnel it does not get completely dark. There are still going to be plenty of lights on inside the train. if anything I think your friend would have more issues being in an auto at night then on a train in general. And on board the train you can always get up and wander around.

peter


----------



## yarrow (Nov 19, 2012)

we took the canadian last spring vancouver to toronto and back. i recall just a few short tunnels. mainly on the west side of the rockies. nothing remotely close to the cascade, flathead or moffat tunnels on amtrak


----------



## jis (Nov 19, 2012)

If you simply draw the window blinds, how do you tell the difference between being in a tunnel or at night or whatever?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 19, 2012)

The Canadian will pass through several tunnels but nothing of any great length. There will also be snow sheds but usually one side of the structure is open.

The long tunnels are on Canadian Pacific Railway and the longest is the Mount MacDonald Tunnel at nearly 15 KM or 9 Miles. Also the Connaught Tunnel at 8 KM and the Upper and Lower Spiral Tunnels. The Canadian does not pass through these but the Rocky Mountaineer does.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 22, 2012)

It is no big deal. I don't have any trouble going through tunnels of any length. All I can say is that the longest ones can get boring, but the current Canadian dosen't go through any really long ones.


----------

